
Installing Java 14 fails with “travis_setup_Java: command not found” - Rapzid
https://travis-ci.community/t/installing-java-14-fails-with-travis-setup-java-command-not-found/8626
======
Rapzid
Java 8/14/etc setup failing on travis-ci.com . Broken late Friday and as of
yet no response from company on forum, twitter, or support email.

Probably the final straw for us with Travis. We are running parallel builds on
CircleCI already but still doing release builds from TravisCI. This week is
cancelling week.

